# Toledo, Ohio's Skyline & Others



## Bonjourtoledo (May 22, 2005)

Here are some pictures of Toledo, Ohio which is known as the Glass Capital of the World:


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

glass capital of the world?


----------



## Bonjourtoledo (May 22, 2005)

*History Lesson*



hngcm said:


> glass capital of the world?


*Toledo is known as the Glass City because of its long history of innovation in all aspects of the (A brittle transparent solid with irregular atomic structure) glass industry: windows, bottles, windshields, and construction materials. *


----------



## Jaybird (Sep 8, 2003)

It was also once known as the Auto Parts Capital of the World.


----------



## viperlemondemon (Sep 3, 2009)

I would like to see a toledo skyline picture at night showing the one seagate center building Anthony Wayne Bridge, maumee river river crossing(draw bridge) and the new Veterans' Glass City Skyway bridge if someone does shot me an email 2 [email protected]


----------



## ExWNY'er (Jul 21, 2005)

I think some of the best photos are those churches and I really like the museum. Is that an art or science museum?


----------

